# leo morph help please



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i completly dont get the whole gentics stuff with leos.i think i have a dence cell in there when it comes to genetics with them.all this resseive gene an dominant,i aint got a clue.can anyone give me any info on the following please.

a trio of sunglows would produce?-im thinking sunglows?

a trio of red eye enigmas x phantoms would produce?

a tangerine male an 2 sunglow females would produce?

not really looking at breeding plans as such,it would be for my personal collection.

thanks


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> i completly dont get the whole gentics stuff with leos.i think i have a dence cell in there when it comes to genetics with them.all this resseive gene an dominant,i aint got a clue.can anyone give me any info on the following please.
> 
> a trio of sunglows would produce?-im thinking sunglows?
> 
> ...


need to know which are the males and females really, but basically here's what you;d get.

sunglow x sunglow
100% sunglow

bell enigma (assuming red eye is bell) x phantom (shtct tug snow)
12.5% normal
12.5% tug snow
12.5% hypo of type
12.5% enigma
12.5% tug snow enigma
12.5% enigms hypo (of type) 
12.5% tug snow hypo (of type) 
12.5% tug snow hypo (of type) enigma
100% of which will be het for bell albino

i say hypo of type because you could get shtct or hypo's it will vary.



nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> a tangerine male an 2 sunglow females would produce?


i really need to know what type of tangerine the male is shtct.... etc. if its a shtctb or similar you will get 100% hypos most likely shtctb's, het for which ever albino strain, most likely tremper.

%'s are chance of outcome per egg, not clutch, so you could get all phantom enigma's or all normals, it's just luck.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> a trio of red eye enigmas x phantoms would produce?


Does this mean you have a red eyed enigma and a phantom, or the offspring of the pairing?

If it is the offspring of the pairing we may need to see them, because they could potentially be Tug snow hypo enigmas, Tug snow hypos, Hypos or normals all het Tremper albino and Bell albino.

I would guess they are TUG snow enigmas, but please post photos so we can get a better idea.

If so, all will be heterozygous for enigma, hypo and TUG snow

----------------------------------

I worked it out, and there are hundreds of possibilities (going down to 0.7% chance of certain morphs, like TUG snow Enigma T_albino B_albino), so photos would help things out


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

kirsten said:


> need to know which are the males and females really, but basically here's what you;d get.
> 
> sunglow x sunglow
> 100% sunglow
> ...


A Phantom is a Hypo TUG Snow Tremper albino
So...
12.5% Normals het Tremper and bells
12.% Hypo het tremper and bells
12.5% TUG snow het bells and tremper
12.5% Enigma het bells and tremper
12.5% Hypo snow het bells and trempr
12.5% Hypo Enigma het bells tremper
12.5% TUG Snow enigma het tremper and bells
12.5% TUG hypo snow enigma het tremper and bells. :2thumb:

Oh and thats worse case with all the parents being worked out as single copy for hypo, snow and enigma


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

course it is, :blush: dunno why i had a brain fart and completely forgot the tremper in phantom.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> i completly dont get the whole gentics stuff with leos.i think i have a dence cell in there when it comes to genetics with them.all this resseive gene an dominant,i aint got a clue.can anyone give me any info on the following please.
> 
> a trio of sunglows would produce?-im thinking sunglows?
> 
> ...


(1C)Talbino super hypo X (1C)Talbino super hypo = .

Talbino normal.
(1C)Talbino hypo of type.
(2C)Talbino hypo of type.
----
(1C)Talbino super hypo X (2C)Talbino super hypo = .

(1C)Talbino hypo of type.
(2C)Talbino hypo of type.
----
(2C)Talbino super hypo X (2C)Talbino super hypo = .

(2C)Talbino hypo of type.
----
----
The term phamtom is a bit crap i don't use it as it not clear what a phantom is as TUG sells (TUG)-Talbino snows as phantom and (TUG)-Talbino hypo snows as phantom.So TUG dose distinguish between the two.

(TUG)-Talbino snow is being sold as a phantom ??.Clearly NOT hypo.











(TUG)-Talbino snow hypo is being sold as a phantom ??.These are hypo influanced.

















So your breeding result will depend on whather your "PHANTOM" is expessing hypo.To me a phantom would be a (TUG)-Talbino snow.And a (TUG)-Talbino hypo snow you would call just that.Or maybe a (TUG)-Snowglow IMO.Anyway the biggest half of "PHAMTOM's" i've seen the the UK have been (TUG)-Talbino snows.

(1C)Balbino enigma X (1C)Talbino snow = .

Normals HET Talbino,Balbino.
(1C)Snow HET Talbino,Balbino.
(1C)Enigma HET Talbino,Balbino.
(1CS,1CE)Snow enigma HET Talbino,Balbino.
----
(2C)Balbino enigma X (1C)Talbino snow = .

(1C)Enigma HET Talbino,Balbino.
(1CS,1CE)Snow enigma HET Talbino,Balbino.
----
(1C)Balbino enigma X (2C)Talbino snow = .

(1C)Snow HET Talbino,Balbino.
(1CS,1CE)Snow enigma HET Talbino,Balbino.
----
(2C)Balbino enigma X (2C)Talbino snow = .

(1CS,1CE)Snow enigma HET Talbino,Balbino.
----
----
Normal tangerine X (1C)Super hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino.
(1C)hypo of type HET Talbino.

Offspring influanced by tangerine.
----
Normal tangerine X (2C)Super hypo = .

(1C)hypo of type HET Talbino.

Offspring influanced by tangerine.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

omg how the hell do you guys do that.now i know why i fix animals an not breed them!

i havent got any of them yet.im just looking into what i could get to breed them.im going to be getting them in trios anyway but they are not het for anything or so im told on the advert.i just want something interesting to breed as i have bred most of the other morphs already an really want something different now.it just seems that everyone is breeding leos these days


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

is there a webpage at all that you can go on to find out all this info at all?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> omg how the hell do you guys do that.now i know why i fix animals an not breed them!
> 
> i havent got any of them yet.im just looking into what i could get to breed them.im going to be getting them in trios anyway but they are not het for anything or so im told on the advert.i just want something interesting to breed as i have bred most of the other morphs already an really want something different now.it just seems that everyone is breeding leos these days


Not het for anything? Phantom x Bell enigma will definately have recessive hets in there. Can you find out exactly what they are? We would be able to help more then.



nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> is there a webpage at all that you can go on to find out all this info at all?


A great start is Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki

:2thumb:


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

right this is confusing the hell out of me now lol.

basicly i have seen these at crystal palace reps

Crystal Palace Reptiles

an i just like them but im hoping to breed them for my own collection an wanted to know what i would get.

also im wanting some super tangerines an some sunglows with carrot tails but i have no idea if i have them both in trios of each morph (1m,2f of each) what i would get.the sunglows im ok with but just wondering with the enigmas if im just going to get something stupid like normals out of them as i dont understand the genetics.im think enigmas carry the dominant gene though dont they?


i just really want something new to breed other then the basics lol:blush:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> right this is confusing the hell out of me now lol.
> 
> basicly i have seen these at crystal palace reps
> 
> ...


[1C]Talbino super hypo X [1C]Enigma = .

25%Normal HET Talbino.
25%[1C]Enigma HET Talbino.
25%[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
25%[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino.
----
[2C]Talbino super hypo X [1C]Enigma = .

50%[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
50%[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino.
----

[1C]Talbino super hypo X [2C]Enigma = .

50%[1C]Enigma HET Talbino.
50%[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino.
----
[2C]Talbino super hypo X [2C]Enigma = .

100%[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino.


----------

